# Shots from Camp



## Resica (Jun 27, 2015)

With the cell. Kinda chilly here.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 27, 2015)

I think I would trade for some chilly right now!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 28, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> I think I would trade for some chilly right now!



Me too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep .... I'd love to be stoking up the fire to knock off the chill in the house this morning!


----------



## carver (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice


----------



## rip18 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice!  

I need to make a trip back up that way - this time of year looks like a good time to do it too!

Glad to see your camp getting used - I sure enjoyed watching the "build" of it!


----------

